# Altima SE-Rs at the 2005 Convention?



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Any of you Altima SE-R owners planning to attend the SE-R Convention in Texas? Just wondering if I need to make up a trophy for Best Altima SE-R to go along with the Best B13, B14, B15, P10 and P11 categories.

That would be L31 chassis code, nicht wahr?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

A lot of views but no replies.

Any of y'all going to the 2005 SE-R National Convention? If it's "SE-R" or SR20-powered, we want you there.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

bahearn said:


> Any of you Altima SE-R owners planning to attend the SE-R Convention in Texas? Just wondering if I need to make up a trophy for Best Altima SE-R to go along with the Best B13, B14, B15, P10 and P11 categories.
> 
> That would be L31 chassis code, nicht wahr?


Yeah L31 is the chassis code.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Yeah L31 is the chassis code.


If I can get it on a trailer I'll probably take mine out.


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm relativly new on this scene, so mind if I ask exactly when and where this is?

I'm in Jersey but I only have about 600 miles on mine so far... could use a trip to texas to break in the engine...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

deus ex machina said:


> I'm relativly new on this scene, so mind if I ask exactly when and where this is?
> 
> I'm in Jersey but I only have about 600 miles on mine so far... could use a trip to texas to break in the engine...


Here is the main discussion of the event.

Lew


----------

